# Living, Learning, & Laughing



## DTK (Jan 24, 2005)

I recently contributed $5 to the puritan board. A few days later, I made a post to the board that was removed, or somehow deleted, with no explanation ("Ordination orders during the Reformation" or something to that effect). I would like to think that such a donation would at least guarantee that my post (which I took the time to transcribe, and which I thought was only informational in nature) would remain, But alas, I guess $5 only goes so far! LOL

Seriously though, my apologies if it was an offensive post.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2005)

You have to give more than $5 if you want your posts to not be deleted. 

J/K


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 24, 2005)

It wasn't offensive at all, but is part of the bigger question of the topic we were discussing. What we did was tbale that disussion for now and we moved that post and the others like it to the Admin forum. We are going to create a special forum for "controversial subjectS" and then move them there.

See, $5 gets you an explanation! (The donation is appreciated very much!)


----------

